# Myranda Stirling Fan...  IT RUNS!



## hitnmiss (Apr 1, 2008)

Bought the kit from:

http://www.thestirlingoutlet.com/

Nice kit, nothing terribly tough, part drawings are clear and complete. An assembly drawing would have been nice though, If I hadn't build a stirling engine already the lack of assembly drawing would have been confusing.

Third run below:

 would have recorded the 1st attempt but didn't think it would take off on the 1st try!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUZnqHkBhCg[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice job! My wife saw one of those on 'Antiques Road Show' and now she wants one.

Very smooth looking as it runs. Got any build pictures?

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice looking little engine!

Very well done!

Rick


----------



## shred (Apr 2, 2008)

Sterling Fans are cool


----------

